# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy làm mộng gổ

## ktshung

Em đang làm con máy làm mộng gổ CNC này. Xin thỉnh giáo ý kiến góp ý của mọi người

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, cnclaivung, lehoongf

----------


## vufree

COn này chạy nàm thao Cụ nhẩy.

----------


## ktshung

> COn này chạy nàm thao Cụ nhẩy.


Bác đợi cờ níp thôi, gần giống con này nè
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsSPNedkP8A

----------

lehoongf

----------


## cnclaivung

em lót dép hóng cụ, trò này hay

----------


## Nam CNC

như cái clip youtube , nó dùng dao hình ghép mảnh , chạy 1 phát là xong , làm giống nó e cái khung không đủ lực , nếu ăn từng pass gắn spindle china thì lại không hiệu quả , thôi thì xem như cái máy đầu tiên rút kinh nghiệm , phục vụ cho nhu cầu cá nhân cũng ok lắm .

em hóng tiếp , thấy diễn đàn dạo này thoát ra mấy cái máy phay phay đục tượng rồi , cố lên bác chủ.

----------


## Ga con

Không biết lão 9sight làm tới đâu rồi, hôm rồi kiếm con ATC làm cái này nè.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> như cái clip youtube , nó dùng dao hình ghép mảnh , chạy 1 phát là xong , làm giống nó e cái khung không đủ lực , nếu ăn từng pass gắn spindle china thì lại không hiệu quả , thôi thì xem như cái máy đầu tiên rút kinh nghiệm , phục vụ cho nhu cầu cá nhân cũng ok lắm .
> 
> em hóng tiếp , thấy diễn đàn dạo này thoát ra mấy cái máy phay phay đục tượng rồi , cố lên bác chủ.


cái này ít cũng phải shinoh loại 8-9000rpm gì đóa mới ổn. ko thì thử kèo shinoh bt40 coi

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi cứ giữ đó đi , được giá quất , tui lời 1 ít , anh em có hàng rẻ mà xài , chụp giựt chi cho nó mắc mỏ .... nhưng con đó nặng gần 60kg , cái khung này gánh sao nổi , lia 1 phát khung máy nó rống lên à .

----------


## ktshung

> như cái clip youtube , nó dùng dao hình ghép mảnh , chạy 1 phát là xong , làm giống nó e cái khung không đủ lực , nếu ăn từng pass gắn spindle china thì lại không hiệu quả , thôi thì xem như cái máy đầu tiên rút kinh nghiệm , phục vụ cho nhu cầu cá nhân cũng ok lắm .
> 
> em hóng tiếp , thấy diễn đàn dạo này thoát ra mấy cái máy phay phay đục tượng rồi , cố lên bác chủ.


em nghĩ là nó đủ mạnh, vì các máy thực tế em thấy nó ko làm sắt dày như em, em tính dùng con này nè. Mí lại em cũng ko tính dùng dao to thế, chỉ là mũi Router thợ mộc hay xài

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Máy chạy sẽ hơi ồn tí thui. KTS lo kiến trúc đi, đụng vào CNC làm giề  :Wink: 

Mà sao trục Z ông ko cho thêm cái ke cho nó vững hơn, né rung?

----------


## ktshung

> Máy chạy sẽ hơi ồn tí thui. KTS lo kiến trúc đi, đụng vào CNC làm giề 
> 
> Mà sao trục Z ông ko cho thêm cái ke cho nó vững hơn, né rung?


Ông gà mỡ cũng lo đi bán thịt gà đê ... hehehe, ghi nhận ý kiến bác, để hàn thêm cái ke

----------


## huyquynhbk

e thấy của cụ ktshung k giống trong video lắm thì fai? cái mặt bích màu đỏ gá trục Z là để bắt động cơ phay ah?

----------


## ktshung

> e thấy của cụ ktshung k giống trong video lắm thì fai? cái mặt bích màu đỏ gá trục Z là để bắt động cơ phay ah?


Vâng bác, động cơ phay nằm ngang

----------


## ktshung

https://youtu.be/OvOkKrXsWhs
Clip bàn giao đây các bác

----------

lehoongf

----------


## ktshung

https://youtu.be/bDO_hwBVukM
Đã kiểm tra, chạy OK, khung cứng vững không vấn đề gì các bác ạ.

----------

lehoongf

----------


## huyquynhbk

Loại dao phay này mua được ở đâu cụ ktshung ơi?HN k biết mua ở chỗ nào nhỉ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

nhưng chạy quá chậm không hiệu quả lắm , ít nhất bằng 1/2 tốc độ máy nước ngoài , nó mới chỉ hơn làm tay 1 xíu

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đúng ùi. Nếu chỉ để phay mỗi cái mộng này thì e thấy CNC hơi phí, cái này gắn cái spindle rồi quay tay cũng được mà ạ.

----------


## lehoongf

> https://youtu.be/OvOkKrXsWhs
> Clip bàn giao đây các bác


Trông nguy hiểm quá.Bác cho nó chạy ra xa tí.An toàn là bạn.
Em cũng  muốn thêm thông tin về cái dao : nhìn ăn ngọt xớt.

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha thiệt, ko khen ku Hưng lấy 1 câu. Máy sơn màu đỏ đẹp, spindle ngon. Mà cái cha áo vàng cười nham nhở đó là ông Hưng hả?

----------


## emptyhb

Em thấy con dao trong video nó không nhất thiết phải phức tạp vậy, chỉ cần dao 2 me thẳng chuyên hạ nền là được rồi.

Với cả em thấy nếu lấy mộng dương là vuông thì làm mộng âm nó khó hơn, sao không làm góc R luôn để làm mộng âm đơn giản? hay đây chỉ là video demo thôi

----------


## Diyodira

> Đúng ùi. Nếu chỉ để phay mỗi cái mộng này thì e thấy CNC hơi phí, cái này gắn cái spindle rồi quay tay cũng được mà ạ.



gặp mộng vòng cung thì sao quay tay, hay bó tay  :Smile: , bỏ tiền ra mua được sức lao động thì nên lắm chứ, gặp số lượng nhiều thì mới thấy.

có 2 lựa chọn đầu tư: 5 ông thợ lành nghề, hoặc 5 cái máy với 5 chị u50 xinh đẹp và 1 ông lành nghề, bác nên đầu tư cái nào?

tks

----------


## Diyodira

> Em thấy con dao trong video nó không nhất thiết phải phức tạp vậy, chỉ cần dao 2 me thẳng chuyên hạ nền là được rồi.
> 
> Với cả em thấy nếu lấy mộng dương là vuông thì làm mộng âm nó khó hơn, sao không làm góc R luôn để làm mộng âm đơn giản? hay đây chỉ là video demo thôi


tất cả là cnc hết mà có gì khó, vuông-tròn và âm-dương đều làm tất tần tật.

tks

----------


## ktshung

> Em thấy con dao trong video nó không nhất thiết phải phức tạp vậy, chỉ cần dao 2 me thẳng chuyên hạ nền là được rồi.
> 
> Với cả em thấy nếu lấy mộng dương là vuông thì làm mộng âm nó khó hơn, sao không làm góc R luôn để làm mộng âm đơn giản? hay đây chỉ là video demo thôi


Khi em làm cái này thì doanh nghiệp đã làm cái mộng âm vuông bằng tay hết rồi nên làm mộng dương vuông luôn, còn thích mộng gì cũng được...

----------


## ktshung

> nhưng chạy quá chậm không hiệu quả lắm , ít nhất bằng 1/2 tốc độ máy nước ngoài , nó mới chỉ hơn làm tay 1 xíu


Giỡn hả bác! mới chạy 2 hôm máy đã giải quyết sạch sẽ 1 đống mà 4 thợ làm 1 tuần đó bác. Có thể châm hơn máy nước ngoài do spindle với do dao, chạy nhanh nữa xơ gổ

----------


## ktshung

> Loại dao phay này mua được ở đâu cụ ktshung ơi?HN k biết mua ở chỗ nào nhỉ?


Dao này phải đặt bác, giá dao nước ngoài là 15 triệu, con này em đặt trong nước giá 3 triệu nhưng em nghĩ thời gian sẽ tìm ra giá tốt hơn

----------


## ktshung

> Đúng ùi. Nếu chỉ để phay mỗi cái mộng này thì e thấy CNC hơi phí, cái này gắn cái spindle rồi quay tay cũng được mà ạ.


Bác mà quay tay được ra đúng kích thước mộng yêu cầu và nhanh như thế này em xin ngả mũ khâm phục

----------


## Gamo

> Giỡn hả bác! mới chạy 2 hôm máy đã giải quyết sạch sẽ 1 đống mà 4 thợ làm 1 tuần đó bác. Có thể châm hơn máy nước ngoài do spindle với do dao, chạy nhanh nữa xơ gổ


Spindle tốc độ đó thì ko chạy nhanh hơn được. Sao ko chơi spindle TQ cho tốc độ nhanh hơn? Mà cha khách hàng của ông sản xuất gì thế? Mới trúng mánh hợp đồng xuất khẩu đồ gỗ à?

----------


## Diyodira

> Spindle tốc độ đó thì ko chạy nhanh hơn được. Sao ko chơi spindle TQ cho tốc độ nhanh hơn? Mà cha khách hàng của ông sản xuất gì thế? Mới trúng mánh hợp đồng xuất khẩu đồ gỗ à?


đoán là ông khách này mới trúng thầu làm chuồng gà  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ktshung

> Spindle tốc độ đó thì ko chạy nhanh hơn được. Sao ko chơi spindle TQ cho tốc độ nhanh hơn? Mà cha khách hàng của ông sản xuất gì thế? Mới trúng mánh hợp đồng xuất khẩu đồ gỗ à?


Lão gà mờ cứ tìm cách chê con spindle để mua lại giá rẻ, ko có đâu bác nhé, chê gì em cũng dùng à

----------


## ktshung

> đoán là ông khách này mới trúng thầu làm chuồng gà


Nhân tiện cho hỏi bác Diyodira là nếu mình tăng biến tần lên 50HZ để quay 3000rpm thì con Spindle này ổn ko? Nếu ổn bác hướng dẫn mình set lại biến tần với ạ. Bác còn thể loại spindle này không mình đặt mua số lượng vì khách đang muốn ráp thêm nhiều máy mộng dương này

----------


## Diyodira

thôi để cho em nó yên nghĩ.

về lâu dài, bác nên mua trục mới, loại bạc đạn thường, không cần bạc côn như spin, trục này có sẵn colet er32 hoặc er40, mua motor thường 3400rpm kéo qua dây đai, motor thường này  bác có thể mua số lượng được, vậy sẽ chủ động với sp thương mại.

tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Đúng oài, bán rẻ lại con Shinoh đi, hohoho  :Wink: 

Đùa thui

----------


## ktshung

> thôi để cho em nó yên nghĩ.
> 
> về lâu dài, bác nên mua trục mới, loại bạc đạn thường, không cần bạc côn như spin, trục này có sẵn colet er32 hoặc er40, mua motor thường 3400rpm kéo qua dây đai, motor thường này  bác có thể mua số lượng được, vậy sẽ chủ động với sp thương mại.
> 
> tks


con này bạc 6 thường bác, không có côn kéo gì cả

----------

